# Gone fishin--******* logic(and mine too)



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A ******* with a bucket full of live fish was
approached recently by a game warden in
Central Mississippi as he started to drive
his boat away from a lake. The game warden
asked the man, "May I see your fishing
license please?"

"Naw, sir," replied the *******. "I don't
need none of them there papers. These here
are my pet fish."

"Pet fish??"

"Yep. Once a week, I bring these here fish
o'mine down to the lake and let 'em swim
'round for a while. Then when I whistle, they
swim right back into my net and I take 'em home."

"What a line of BS....you're under arrest."

The ******* said, "It's the truth, Mr.
Gov'ment Man. I'll show ya! We do this all
the time!!"

"WE do, now, do WE?" smirked the
warden. "PROVE it!"

The ******* released the fish into the lake
and stood and waited. After a few minutes,
the warden said, "Well?"

"Well, WHUT?" said the *******.

The warden asked, "When are you going to call
them back?"

"Call who back?"

"The FISH," replied the warden!

"Whut fish?" asked the *******.

MORAL OF THE STORY:

We may not be as smart as some city slickers,
but we ain't as dumb as some government
employees.

You can say what you want about the South,
but you never hear of anyone retiring and
moving north.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL good one 220 !


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

been a while sense i heard that... still just as funny...lmao


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Isn't that the truth ! Good one 220 !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good one 220.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, good for a chuckle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Made me laugh, good one !!


----------

